# What is it II?



## GrlsHnt2 (Sep 29, 2016)

I have a lot, but I think I can identify all the other pieces by looking on the internet. However, I am having some difficulty with these pieces. 

The darkest piece is very dense, almost feels like a chunk of tile when you pick it up. It is so dark, I can't see much of any pattern. It looks similar to a block of rosewood I had, but I can't be certain. 

The second one is still in natural form. The outside bark is gray and thin. I can't tell if my dad stained the ends to se how I would look, or to keep it from rotting or if that's it's natural color. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I could have taken some better pics, but when I took these, I wasn't taking them for detail to post online. Hope I'm not annoying y'all with the same posts!


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Sep 29, 2016)

Here is the third piece.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 29, 2016)

Bottom pic looks like "birds eye" maple.


----------



## Rick Alexander (Sep 29, 2016)

*Brazilian Rosewood maybe*

it does look a little like it on the natural log looking piece.  The last piece looks a little more like a crotch piece of cumaru.  Both are South American woods which tend to be pretty heavy dense woods.  That last piece is beautiful for sure.  If it's cumaru - that stuff is rough on cutters and blades.  I'm no expert - just guessing mostly.


----------



## bg7m (Sep 29, 2016)

Top piece looks like rosewood to me. Got no clue about the middle one.


----------



## PCNative (Sep 29, 2016)

Bottom piece looks like burled black walnut


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 29, 2016)

Second piece looks like old Osage orange or black locust. A shot of the bark would help..


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 29, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> Second piece looks like old Osage orange or black locust. A shot of the bark would help..





I saw an Osage fencepost from Kansas that was close to 125 years old that looked just like that, minus the bark. That aged piece of wood made a fine horse bow.


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Sep 29, 2016)

Plan to take some better pics and will post them


----------



## fireman32 (Sep 29, 2016)

Second one fat lighter?  Like this piece.


----------



## Anvil Head (Sep 30, 2016)

Looks mostly like osage from the end shot. Lot closer clean focused shot of cellular structure would confirm. Pretty sure it's not black locust from the last pic but again closer/cleaner shot would be the tell.
Top pic really looks like a rosewood or possibly African blackwood. Bottom pic in first post - most likely black walnut.

Could tell you for sure if I had them in my hands. Wood tech was one of my specialties at UGA.


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Sep 30, 2016)

Anvil Head said:


> Looks mostly like osage from the end shot. Lot closer clean focused shot of cellular structure would confirm. Pretty sure it's not black locust from the last pic but again closer/cleaner shot would be the tell.
> Top pic really looks like a rosewood or possibly African blackwood. Bottom pic in first post - most likely black walnut.
> 
> Could tell you for sure if I had them in my hands. Wood tech was one of my specialties at UGA.



I will bring whatever I have left to trackrock! I'm not selling anything until I know for sure what it's worth. I know that identification in person is much easier than photos. Below are two new ones I took of the log.


----------



## bowhunter59 (Sep 30, 2016)

Second one definitely osage.  I have several pieces that have changed from the bright yellow of newly cut wood to the warm brownish color.  Even osage that I put on knife handles has changed over the years.


----------



## Anvil Head (Oct 1, 2016)

Osage is photo sensitive and sunlight will darken to a deep "rootbeer" amber or brown. Best thing is it will retain it's chatoyence (hologram affect). Most other woods will not. Love the stuff, one of my favorites.


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Oct 1, 2016)

Found more Osage that has been cut. Beautiful stuff!


----------



## Anvil Head (Oct 2, 2016)

Be sure to bring the osage with you to TR - I know some one who really likes it (will be there).


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 9, 2016)

Haha, Andy will


----------



## Anvil Head (Oct 10, 2016)

My thinking, Andy or one of his clones....


----------



## strutnrut (Oct 10, 2016)

my guess is katlox, osage and feather crotch walnut


----------

